# 200 MG Selenium



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya

I found a list of supplements on here to take to help with fertility.  One of them is 200mg selenium says it helps promote implanatation/helps embyros to stick and prevents miscarriage.  However when I went to order it on some websites there were cautions saying not to take if pregnant without consulting your doctor.

So just wondering it is safe to take or not.  I started short protocol in the next week depending on AF arriving on time so just what to know if I should take this supplement or not.


Thanks
Ginger Baby


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Gingerbaby,

There are very few supplements or medicines that have a licence for use in pregnancy so you will find that most drug containers will carry a caution to check with your Doctor before taking anything in pregnancy. This doesn't mean that there will necessarily be any harm from taking them. Selenium is an essential element that is needed for the body to function and so from that point of view it is fine to take (whehter or not it actually makes a difference in terms of implantation is open to debate)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Maz

My first IVF was abandoned due to only producing 2 follicles and I was told yesterday at my appointment that I will probably never produce a high volume of eggs.

So I am just throwing everything in, vitamins etc, giving anything a go in the slim chance it might work.  As long as it does not cause any harm to me or getting pregnant I will give it a go.

Thanks again

Ginger baby


----------

